# Demon plans from Executive model design



## Kskie (Jul 5, 2018)

Does anyone know the viability of Executive model designs . I ordered Demon plan files from them a week ago ,but have not got a response and the email listed in paypal is no longer valad . Thanks Kent


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 6, 2018)

That business is Minicastings.com isn't it? They've been around for a while and should be OK as far as I know. Try and contact them through their website maybe? Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 6, 2018)

I've bought from Doug in the past without problems, try contacting him at Minicastings. A lot of teh ME suppliers are one man bands so he could be on holiday etc

http://www.minicastings.com/cgi-bin/mf000001.pl?ACTION=SHOWFORM


----------



## Kskie (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes hopefully on holidays or computer problems, tried the website a couple days ago also but it appears the captcha is no longer working 
so it wont let you send the email through . If anyone knows Doug or has a valid email for him please let him know . Thanks for the help


----------



## Kskie (Jul 20, 2018)

Finally made contact with Doug seems he was in the middle of selling and buying a house . He is a standup guy and  i wouldn't hesitate to do future business with him . Cheers Kent


----------

